

 Brad Feld of TechStars and Foundry Group On Entrepreneurial Density  - MortonL
http://tech.li/2011/11/vc-thoughts-brad-feld-on-entrepreneurial-density/

======
5Degrees
Great observations about how proximity can stimulate entrepreneurial culture.
We are also experiencing this in Chicago right now...

